# New to TT



## CliveM (Jun 23, 2020)

In December 2019 we picked up a new TT Coupe. Notionally it's my wife's car but I get to play with it too. it's a lot of fun. Had it been my car I'd have upped the spec for more power but I can't say I'm missing any performance, it handles well which is more important anyway.

My car is a fastish SUV, quicker in a straight-line than our TT. The two cars combine well, very different characters and uses.

I look forward to participating in the forum.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Clive, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

